# three phase to single phase convertion.



## brick (Jul 28, 2007)

is it possible to convert a three phase electric motor that is 230/460 volt to a single phase 230 volt without and kind of transformer. the motor is an 8 wire lead and i will post pictures tomorrow of it...thank you.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Brick unforetally you can not convert the three phase motor to single phase with out useing the phase conveter at all 

how big this motor is ?? if small to med size motor there are single phase avable up to 7.5 or 10 HP size but anything bigger useally 3 phase only.

and also you cant not run the 3 phase motor on single phase supply becasue it will burn up windings what we called single phasing it will not useally start at all but if it was running it will make koncking noise and it will draw more current also up to 2 X or more of running current 

Merci , Marc


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> Brick unforetally you can not convert the three phase motor to single phase with out useing the phase conveter at all
> 
> how big this motor is ?? if small to med size motor there are single phase avable up to 7.5 or 10 HP size but anything bigger useally 3 phase only.
> 
> ...


I would say what Marc said. :thumbsup: No way Jose. 

But check this out. What do you guys think? Only $22.00 + shipping. :jester: 

http://unique3phase.com/

Snake Oil Salesman or what?


----------

